# Où télécharger Linux?



## Franky Boy (31 Août 2006)

Salut,
J'ai un vieux Imac g3 qui ne sert à rien. Je voudrais installer Linux, de préférence, en parralèle avec Mac OSX, et je voulais savoir:

Quelle version de Linux me recommendez-vous?
Comment l'installer en parralèle avec Mac OSX Tiger?
Où télécharger Linux?

Et finalement, pouvoir faire tout cela gratuitement.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Namida (31 Août 2006)

Je t'invite à commencer par consulter le site d'Ubuntu.


----------



## Franky Boy (31 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup encore une fois.

PS: Je deviens par ce message un membre confirmé!


----------



## jfpillon (31 Août 2006)

J'ai d&#233;couvert Ubuntu cet &#233;t&#233; sur un vieux pc (pas un dinosaure quand m&#234;me, faut pas r&#234;ver). C'est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able et assez intuitif m&#234;me si l'installation et le param&#233;trage sont assez longs. On trouve beaucoup d'aide sur les forums et il suffit en g&#233;n&#233;ral de copier-coller les lignes de code. 
J'essaie depuis hier de l'installer sur un vieux G3 bleu&blanc. Pour le moment je bute sur un probl&#232;me plus que basique : le lecteur cd/dvd-rom refuse de monter le cd de l'image iso ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso. Sur mon mini &#231;a tourne sans probl&#232;me mais c'est assez long car je n'ai utilis&#233; que la version live du cd. Je vais essayer la version alternate qui para&#238;t un peu plus l&#233;g&#232;re.


----------



## GrandGibus (31 Août 2006)

La guerre des distrib est lancée :rateau:.... 

Tu peux également regarder du coté de Fedora.


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

hum 
moi  j'aime beaucoup  ubuntu  ou  kubuntu 

mais suse est tres tres sympa
et si  tu  cherches quelque chose de peu  depaysant par rapport à  OSX prend DREAM linux 2.0 .


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> La guerre des distrib est lancée :rateau:....
> 
> Tu peux également regarder du coté de Fedora.



oui je dirais que c'est une des seule distrib ou tu ne dois pas recompiler ton noyeau pour pouvoir
RW sur les map HFS , le contraire n'étant pas fesable puisque aucun support EXT2

tout pour windows rien pour Linux merci la pomme 

la pomme en se moment avec ses grands airs me fait chier


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

hihihi 
attention faut pas taper 

et apple à  pratiquement toujours eu des grands airs


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hihihi
> attention faut pas taper
> 
> et apple &#224;  pratiquement toujours eu des grands airs


HO tu sais je pratique cette firme de pr&#232;s et en ce momment ils me petent
les ****** donc je peux bien dire Madame la pomme vous etes pourrie de l'interieur

l'appat du gain ca rend les gens (le monde ) d&#233;biles


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

apple à  toujours rechercher le profit comme toute societé c'est avant tous sa raison d'être mais sa base d'utilisateur s'elargie et il  tente de proposer des modéles de laptop ou  desktop un  peu sur le modele de l'ipod peut etre avec un  buisiness modele qui  à  fait ses preuve :  logiciel, périphérique et materiel proprietaire.


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> apple à  toujours rechercher le profit comme toute societé c'est avant tous sa raison d'être mais sa base d'utilisateur s'elargie et il  tente de proposer des modéles de laptop ou  desktop un  peu sur le modele de l'ipod peut etre avec un  buisiness modele qui  à  fait ses preuve :  logiciel, périphérique et materiel proprietaire.



rien a voir avec mon cas


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

j'ai  eu  peur de t'avoir contaminé


----------



## Franky Boy (31 Août 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup.
Mais est-ce que  l'installation nécessite de jouer dans les lignes de code et est-ce que c'est possible de partager l'ordinateur entre OSX et Fedora?


----------



## Gallenza (8 Septembre 2006)

recompiler son noyau?? pour un module de syst&#232;me de fichier &#231;a me semble disproportionn&#233;!


----------



## Gallenza (8 Septembre 2006)

Sinon pas de guerre des distribes : Ubuntu est vraiment nettement meilleure...et la diff&#233;rence est encore plus flagrante avec les ditribes PPC qu'avec les ditribes X86 (forc&#233;ment moins de concurrence...)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut Franky,
j'ai re&#231;u mon CD de Ubuntu quatre semaines apr&#232;s la commande sur leur site,
mais par manque de ram je peux pas le faire fonctionner sur mon Imac (live CD)
par contre sur un vieux PC de cinq ans c'est OK, et d'ailleurs il vaut mieux installer Ubuntu i 386 sur des b&#233;canes anciennes car les pros de l'informatique qui l'on test&#233;s sur des machines dernier cri se sont retrouv&#233;s avec plusieurs p&#233;riph&#233;riques non support&#233;s.
Bon test et bonne chance, j'en suis tr&#233;s content sur mon PC et j'ai compl&#233;tement supprim&#233; Windose,  
Patrick


----------



## gandalfkiller (8 Septembre 2006)

je suis passé moi aussi  sur ubunthu  il y a moins d'un  an, c'est vrai  que ca change de windows.
mon  xp  était enrhummé et je m'en  suis completement affranchis.
reste quelque probléme de gestion  de compte users  mais rien  de grave.

Personnelement je ne voit pas trop  l'interet de mettre nux sur un  mac,  OSX n'est pas du  niveau  de nux concernant la fiabilité ou  la rapidité sur une machine plus ou  moins récente ? 
Parce que vu les problémes de compatibilités plus ou  moins évidents avec des pilotes ( graphique Ati, modem, Wifi ) 
je ne sais pas qu'elle est l'interet pour un  mac user de mettre  ubuntu en  dual  boot. 

XP  ok, sur un  mac intel pour profiter de la plus grande logiteque.
mais nux ? 

glups

quelqu'un peu m'expliquer ? 
les anciens OS mac sont beaucoup  moins bien  qu'ubuntu ? 
les anciennes config mac  ( PPC vers 1998- 2000 ) ne font pas tourner OSX ? 

merki


----------



## Warflo (8 Septembre 2006)

Ben Linux c'est... different  
On peut vouloir installer un serveur Linux, voir des choses nouvelles, se passionner pour l'Open-Source&#8230;


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

Essaye un BSD, au passage. C'est sympa, BSD


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Ouias PC-BSD  ah merde un G3 !


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a devrait passer pour NetBSD (_cf._ ici).


----------

